# Market Research: New Jersey KVM VPS



## Reece-DM (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone, As said previously we are currently preparing our expansions in New Jersey one of the main things we will be introducing is our KVM series, this will be live within the next 2 weeks or so however we'd like to hear your thoughts on the lineup we have planned.

As it stands we currently have the following plans lined up for our initial KVM launch:

*512MB RAM VPS: $3.50/Mo*
2 Cores / 512MB RAM / 25GB Storage / 1000GB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps

*1GB RAM VPS: $5.00/Mo*
4 cores / 1GB RAM / 35GB Storage / 1500GB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps

*2GB RAM VPS: $7.00/Mo*
4 Cores / 2GB RAM / 60GB Storage | 2000GB Bandwidth $7.00/Month

Services are based in Clifton, New Jersey with [email protected]

We have the following network blend: *Savvis, Level3, Global Crossing, Abovenet*

The servers themselves would be Dual Quadcore E5620's / 80GB RAM / 6x SATA + HW RAID on a 1Gbps port so there is plenty of resources and love for everyone to share 

We're looking to see what other builds would suit our needs, so there might be a change in configuration (Only for a better server!) if this is the case.

*Nice & Simple:

Q) Would you buy one of our KVM VPS's?*

*Q) What improvements would you like to see?*

*Q) What ISO's would you like to see included?*

*Q) Is there anything off putting about our new KVM plans?*

-------------------------------------------

All input would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks, Reece


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you have a looking glass for the datacenter or one owned by you? I am curious as to how the network compares to Buffalo NY (so far crap imo).


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2013)

Clifton, NJ, hmmm which datacenter is that?

[email protected] runs a good operation so curious.   May be interested in a non-monthly longer term offer.


----------



## sv01 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Q) Would you buy one of our KVM VPS's? *

Simple I won't. Stop asking


----------



## bdtech (Oct 26, 2013)

Clifton must be telx on delewanna ave


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 27, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Do you have a looking glass for the datacenter or one owned by you? I am curious as to how the network compares to Buffalo NY (so far crap imo).


 I'll be putting this live in the next few hours along with our new website 



drmike said:


> Clifton, NJ, hmmm which datacenter is that?
> 
> [email protected] runs a good operation so curious.   May be interested in a non-monthly longer term offer.


100 Delawanna Avenue, Clifton NJ

We haven't really considered longer terms but if you have something in mind, please feel free to contact me I'm sure we can work something out.



sv01 said:


> *Q) Would you buy one of our KVM VPS's? *
> 
> Simple I won't. Stop asking


Well why post here then  



bdtech said:


> Clifton must be telx on delewanna ave


That is indeed correct.


----------



## lv-matt (Oct 27, 2013)

Reece said:


> *Nice & Simple:*
> 
> Q) Would you buy one of our KVM VPS's?


No, due to your prior history of fraud and to the existing failure of your current enterprise. Your closure of your NYC location, demonstrated that you put minimal planning and thought into DedicateMinds. Making it clear to me your mind isn't dedicated to the world of hosting, just dedicated to a quick buck.


----------

